# creation of a library of fecal parasite images?



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

My girlfriend (a science major) just bought a very nice microscope that can capture images and video. This triggered an idea. Could I use something like this to capture images of evidence of various frog parasites? If we have a vet willing to help out, we could build an image library on the board for other hobbyists with microscopes to use as a reference.

Of course we shouldn't decide that an image library is all we need to replace the expertise of a vet, but I'm a proponent of the notion that greater availability of information is always a good thing. If nothing else it can alert a hobbyist with a microscope that something very bad may be present.

The first thing I'm going to do is check my own frogs (sadly, I'm sure a parasite or two will be inevitable). I suppose other users could mail me samples, I'll dig around for anything interesting, and let a vet explain what the images indicate.

Is this something other board members would be interested in?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd like to see this, since i do have a dissecting microscope in my frog room.
If you search "Fecal Images" there are several threads with photos and links.
It would be great if someone would combine them all into one thread. I'm not a fan of using other peoples images without permission, but i think if you identify the source with each image, you'd be golden.
I think a few images of things that are normal would be helpful as well. Be sure to include magnification power with each description.
I don't think anyone should treat their frogs based on their own identification, without trying to get some verification from a reputable source first.

I hope you follow thru with it. Here is a thread I started, feel free to use my images.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/66614-strongyloides.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

carbonetc said:


> My girlfriend (a science major) just bought a very nice microscope that can capture images and video. This triggered an idea. Could I use something like this to capture images of evidence of various frog parasites? If we have a vet willing to help out, we could build an image library on the board for other hobbyists with microscopes to use as a reference.
> 
> Of course we shouldn't decide that an image library is all we need to replace the expertise of a vet, but I'm a proponent of the notion that greater availability of information is always a good thing. If nothing else it can alert a hobbyist with a microscope that something very bad may be present.
> 
> ...


There are a number of good references in which the pictures are already present (for example Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry)... and the very inexpensive Understanding Reptile Parasites: A Basic Manual for Herpetoculturists and Veterinarians.... 

The problem is being able to show people how to differentiate between specific parasite issues (like free living or non-pathogenic nematodes and parasitic nematodes) to prevent indiscriminate treating of frogs.. Or at what levels are a parasite considered harmful.(this is very subjective to begin with) since some "parasites" are potentially commensuals (like many ciliates) or could actually aid in digestion by breaking down fiberous materials (as have been shown by pinworms in multiple taxa). 

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

carbonetc said:


> My girlfriend (a science major) just bought a very nice microscope that can capture images and video. This triggered an idea. Could I use something like this to capture images of evidence of various frog parasites? If we have a vet willing to help out, we could build an image library on the board for other hobbyists with microscopes to use as a reference.
> 
> Of course we shouldn't decide that an image library is all we need to replace the expertise of a vet, but I'm a proponent of the notion that greater availability of information is always a good thing. If nothing else it can alert a hobbyist with a microscope that something very bad may be present.
> 
> ...


This would only benifit those of use with microscopes, and most that do already have one of the above mentioned books. 

HOWEVER posting Vid of a fecal examination and having a vet diagnose the examination would be a fun video just to share with the board.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it would be helpful, especially if you can explain how to differentiate between pathogenic and non-pathogenic roundworms. There's a lot of potential for this compilation.

I don't have a microscope, but I would appreciate a compiled reference for when I get one.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

wcsbackwards said:


> I think it would be helpful, especially if you can explain how to differentiate between pathogenic and non-pathogenic roundworms. There's a lot of potential for this compilation.
> 
> I don't have a microscope, but I would appreciate a compiled reference for when I get one.


if you pick up a copy of the Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, youd be AMAZED at the detail that this book provides. have google open while reading as youll be hitting 1/3 the words to know what it all means. its intimidating but great info.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

motydesign said:


> if you pick up a copy of the Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, youd be AMAZED at the detail that this book provides. have google open while reading as youll be hitting 1/3 the words to know what it all means. its intimidating but great info.


 
And ya'll thought my vocabulary was bad.... .

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Ed said:


> And ya'll thought my vocabulary was bad.... .
> 
> Ed


Ed, you chapter and verse that stuff to us, so yes it is hahahah


----------

